# I made a choir out of my own voice => FREE Kontakt / SFZ sample library



## Dave Hilowitz (Apr 9, 2019)

I've made a choir out of my own voice, and now I'm releasing as a FREE sample (Kontakt & SFZ). The download link is in the description to the youtube video.


----------



## Diablo IV (Apr 26, 2019)

Love it Dave, keep it going man, you rock so much you have no idea


----------



## fiestared (Apr 26, 2019)

Dave Hilowitz said:


> I've made a choir out of my own voice, and now I'm releasing as a FREE sample (Kontakt & SFZ). The download link is in the description to the youtube video.



Great ! Please post more on this forum, you bring so much "fresh air ". I am a total fan !


----------

